# Black Friday & Cyber Weekend



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

As per the title anyone got their eye on grabbing some big bargains yet. Can't believe it's less than two weeks away!! Polished Bliss smashed 30% of a lot of the Rupes kits last year for example.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This has passed me by every year since it started being a thing.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm removing my bank cards from my possession that weekend. Maybe.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

dave-g said:


> I'm removing my bank cards from my possession that weekend. Maybe.


just hand them to me, sure I could keep them 'safe'


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

storm2284 said:


> just hand them to me, sure I could keep them 'safe'


:lol: yeah, my Mrs says that too :lol:


----------



## Norder (Nov 22, 2013)

Did i read correctly about 30% off rupes kits ? Please for the love of my bank account and relationship tell me i heard that wrong xD


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Am waiting to see what bargains can be had.
Well worth hanging back from buying to see what you can get.


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

This could be dangerous lol


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Was thinking the same earlier. What have the sponsors got up their sleeves

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

anyone know if anywhere will do a deal on millers nano drive 5w40 CFS NT 5litres?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Norder said:


> Did i read correctly about 30% off rupes kits ? Please for the love of my bank account and relationship tell me i heard that wrong xD


That was last year!! No deals announced yet! Apart from M&K. John's knocking £60 off some 200ml waxes.:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm dreading these sales lol

although I'm looking to buy a new car in a month, so this could be a good chance to stock up on ceramic coatings & some other goodies


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

My poor bank balance has taken a battering already these last 6 weeks so dreading the Black Friday sales. Wife has told me new TV first.lol


----------



## Midlife (Sep 6, 2016)

Moet1974 said:


> That was last year!! No deals announced yet! Apart from M&K. John's knocking £60 off some 200ml waxes.:thumb:


Thanks for this as after purchasing his Halloween wax 2016 I have my eye on one of the Artisan 200ml waxes just not sure which ... decisions decisions.
As its my wifes birthday soon after this date I'm thinking of getting her an air freshener to keep her happy :devil:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Sinland 720gsm 40x40 cloth 2 pack in today's Amazon black friday promo till 5pm

Only save £1.60 but that's 20%!!

I rate these highly (but colour does run when washing)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Microfibre-Cleaning-products-Datailing-40cmx40cm/dp/B00PZAT0K6/


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm not into all this American type nonsense, just creates chaos.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Let's see what happens I can't wait to pick up some bargain

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Sinland 720gsm 40x40 cloth 2 pack in today's Amazon black friday promo till 5pm
> 
> Only save £1.60 but that's 20%!!
> 
> ...


So it's black Friday and it's only Monday?
It's just a pre Christmas sale.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Sinland 720gsm 40x40 cloth 2 pack in today's Amazon black friday promo till 5pm
> 
> Only save £1.60 but that's 20%!!
> 
> ...


I posted these too, they are are decent cloths. I then ordered the 380gsm on the strength of these and they were full of lint. Just a heads up in case you consider it. 

I know you use them, you had one on your roof. :lol:


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Ooooh I might have to join in for once. Better save up my pennies


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

On a side note, we will be running some Black Friday deals :thumb:
Muchos Bargainos to be had 

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Midlife said:


> Thanks for this as after purchasing his Halloween wax 2016 I have my eye on one of the Artisan 200ml waxes just not sure which ... decisions decisions.
> As its my wifes birthday soon after this date I'm thinking of getting her an air freshener to keep her happy :devil:


If that's your car in the profile picture you will not go wrong with Carmen. It is an excellent wax and brings the bling to dark colours cars!:thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

If you know any deals post them up. Don't nobody mention Fusso (enough of that on social media)


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Deal from infinity wax, today only.
Might be a good early Christmas present for someone.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386512.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm changing the wifi password on the Thursday before Black Friday, and not telling the wife.lol


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

While there are some decent bargains to be had generally I liken it to the Next sale on Boxing Day where basically they put all the good gear away and get out the crap and sell it as a supposed bargain !


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm with the above, also find it trashy and American. 

Gonz.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> anyone know if anywhere will do a deal on millers nano drive 5w40 CFS NT 5litres?


Opie oils do a lot of millers oils if you haven't already checked them out.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Is it a bargain if you only bought it because it was cheap.

Wee Man


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

streaky said:


> Opie oils do a lot of millers oils if you haven't already checked them out.


yep i know, they just sent me a 10% off email but i already get 10% from the car club im in lol, ive seen it cheaper than them too


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> I'm with the above, also find it trashy and American.
> 
> Gonz.


Oi u Gonz- don't u disparage all my American fans :spam:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Kärcher K4 Premium Eco Home Water-Cooled Pressure Washer - £144.99 down from £317

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-Premium-Water-Cooled-Pressure-Washer/dp/B009QX8B9Y/

£250 for refurb so seems good deal


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Moravcik52 said:


> I'm not into all this American type nonsense, just creates chaos.





euge07 said:


> I'm dreading these sales lol
> 
> although I'm looking to buy a new car in a month, so this could be a good chance to stock up on ceramic coatings & some other goodies





great gonzo said:


> I'm with the above, also find it trashy and American.
> 
> Gonz.


If people are going to scramble and fight for tvs then i agree with the trashy comments, if people are civilised then its all good.






Anyone remember some of the good detailing deals they had in 2015 (just to get in gear for 2016)?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Norder said:


> Did i read correctly about 30% off rupes kits ? Please for the love of my bank account and relationship tell me i heard that wrong xD


Oh no, I need to avoid even booting up the computer during black friday!!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Norder said:


> Did i read correctly about 30% off rupes kits ? Please for the love of my bank account and relationship tell me i heard that wrong xD





cadmunkey said:


> Oh no, I need to avoid even booting up the computer during black friday!!


That was last year

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

J306TD said:


> That was last year


Probably for the best...:buffer:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

great gonzo said:


> I'm with the above, also find it trashy and American.
> 
> Gonz.


Think those two things go hand in hand...

I'm all for it if your genuinely on the lookout for a new TV, mircowave or whatever. But to go out and buy something new 'because it's reduced' is not only buying for the sake of it but it's kinda playing into the big retailers pockets even further, their still making a profit even when it's on sale so how much more are they making when it's 'full price'...it's as if their laughing at us and we just accept it and buy even more.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

My policy on sales is, it's only a bargain if you actually want or need it.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

*Fairly silent so far from the traders. I thought they'd screaming at the opportunity. Anyway, looking for a very good deal on a mk2 rupes fingers crossed.*


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

We seem to live in a permanent state of 'sales' these days (not detailing products). The amount of crap I get email wise from all the retail companies on a weekly basis is just unreal. 

Black Friday another hype where they will sell a few items at low prices to get the punters in and then hope you settle for something else in stock that's marginally reduced.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm perhaps fortunate that i'm not looking to buy anything at this time - i do look at the amazon BF email daily but so far there's nothing i've been remotely interested in

If you happen to want new coffee machine and have a £200 max budget then perhaps you might be interested in a machine at £160 vs normal rrp of £315 - such offers wont get me reaching for the credit card as a spontaneous unnecessary purchase.

I did have to buy a new blu-ray player a few weeks back -shopping around for half an hour got me a deal i was happy with, and (so far) I've not seen anyone offer the player(s) i was interested in at anything better than i could see at the time.

Needed new brakes for the daily driver last week - GSF kindly offered me 30% off after registering for a discount code; it still came more expensive than eurocarparts with their now daily discount codes. ECP now emailing me with up to 67% off certain items - but prices still similar to what you can find same/similar products selling at every other day of the year.

Daily competitive market means that black friday really is more marketing than mega deal day.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Black Friday seems to have turned into a week. Something is only a bargain if you need one.


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Chemical Guys UK are offering 15% off from now until 30th November 2016. Code is *BF15* you can also receive a "Mystery Gift", worth 10% of the order.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thedetailingbooth have a sale on now with some great odk and wo-wo products at good prices. http://thedetailingbooth.co.uk/products


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Waxaddict will be putting some Black Friday deals so I will be keeping an eye on them and I know Obsession wax has some deals going on in his section.

If Vitreo goes to 50% off again then I will definitely be grabbing it


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Shop n' Shine have started their Black Friday Sale, they have a Black Friday section and also GET 15% OFF EVERYTHING ELSE USING CODE *BF15*


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

10% Off at Ultimate Finish until midnight Monday using code *BLACK10*. 

(The only place to buy Kamikaze products in the UK).

Alan W


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Not Detailing but one or two car nuts on here - Haynes doing 30% off all manuals with free delivery.

https://haynes.com/en-gb/


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/ have a great sale on 
https://www.wowos.co.uk/ at 12am tonight


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Just grabbed a tin of Contact 121 for £30 :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Got me some OCD Nebula for £30


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Just grabbed a tin of Contact 121 for £30 :thumb:


Do I? Don't I?

Just bought 2 full size tubs to add to the collection but this has my attention


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

steelghost said:


> Just grabbed a tin of Contact 121 for £30 :thumb:


That's a real bargain.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Do I? Don't I?
> 
> Just bought 2 full size tubs to add to the collection but this has my attention


Great price, grab one.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Typeroz said:


> Great price, grab one.


It is but I've just dropped a ton on a few bits and really want to get hold of a sample of it before going to a full pot.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Infinity Wax have 50% off 'til midnight on 25th with code BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

clean your car 12% off BF12


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Holy crap Infinitiy wax 50% deal is amazing. Supergloss wax already reduced price and on top of that 50% off. I had to put in the new Rubber wax as well as dark wax kit.
Amazing deal. 

Wowo's deal is amazing too, especially the entire line-up kit called Big daddy box for 45%off that consist of 20items!! for 165.99


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Mad Cow 50% off across the site and if you use code BUDD you get another 5% .... the mango sauce is the best interior detailer I've used


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Same as Lewis got 5l of KKD Ferrum for £25. The deal of the day has to be two KKD collapsible buckets for £9 instead of £30.  Just check out www.liquidelements.co.uk

Sorry mods I know they aren't a sponsor but that's a stonkin deal!!


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Moet1974 said:


> Same as Lewis got 5l of KKD Ferrum for £25. The deal of the day has to be two KKD collapsible buckets for £9 instead of £30.  Just check out www.liquidelements.co.uk
> 
> Sorry mods I know they aren't a sponsor but that's a stonkin deal!!


I think you meant this

https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/black-friday-sale


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Typeroz said:


> I think you meant this
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/black-friday-sale


Thanks dude. Been a long day I'm not on my A game tonight!:thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Typeroz said:


> I think you meant this
> 
> https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/black-friday-sale


I was intrigued by these and turns out a true black friday deal if you buy two....



> These are being offered over Black Friday weekend at the unbeatable price of *£499 each* or £8.99 for two


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> Same as Lewis got 5l of KKD Ferrum for £25. The deal of the day has to be two KKD collapsible buckets for £9 instead of £30.  Just check out www.liquidelements.co.uk
> 
> Sorry mods I know they aren't a sponsor but that's a stonkin deal!!


where did you get kkd ferum for 25?


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

ammo-mcr said:


> where did you get kkd ferum for 25?


https://liquidelementsuk.co.uk/collections/black-friday-sale :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Euro car parts Meguiars Ultimate Polish & Wax Bucket Kit £80 around £140 worth.










http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/car-accessories/summer-essentials/car-accessories/gifts/?553773100&&cc5_1051


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Secretly I was gutted that no Rupes deals were on, but my bank managers thankful 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## goneawol (Nov 6, 2008)

cadmunkey said:


> Secretly I was gutted that no Rupes deals were on, but my bank managers thankful
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Did the offer on the Rupes kits on britemax-direct not tempt you?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Few AG and kent things coming up today on Amazon lightening deals

https://www.amazon.co.uk/b/ref=gbps...s:LIGHTNING_DEAL,enforcedCategories:248877031


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

What's the KKD Ferrum like. Not a brand I've used before.


----------

